# Scrapin`made in germany...once again



## Olli `82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi...

Now,I trie to post my custom bicycle one more time,because I can`t see anything in my other thread...

Maybe I`m to stupid...

Anyway...here is my bicycle,wich I called the scraper...

Hope,you like it...










All the best...,Olli.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 5, 2012)

That is awesome!!!!


----------



## Iverider (Dec 11, 2012)

I cannot imagine why it's called the scraper 


What's the turning radius on that puppy? Neat looking bike. Is that your house/castle


----------



## Olli `82 (Dec 11, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> I cannot imagine why it's called the scraper
> 
> 
> What's the turning radius on that puppy? Neat looking bike. Is that your house/castle





I never measured the turning radius of my bike...,but it`s 2,60 meters long,so it will be a big radius....

All the best,Olli.


----------



## vontrike (Dec 14, 2012)

What a sweet frame on that scraper. I love these bikes and have one myself, but not as radical as this one.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 15, 2012)

Love this bike! Saw it as the RRB Bike of the Day on Facebook and shared it. Olli, you are a true artist!


----------



## Olli `82 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks a lot...I`m really proud that the RRB guys making it "Bike of the day"...and I can`t believe that my ride get`s more than 600 "likes" in one day...:o.

All the best and greatings from germany...,Olli.


----------



## vontrike (Dec 15, 2012)

Do you ride with one of the clubs in Germany ? I have spent a lot of time on Youtube watching the videos of some of them, and I can't believe the amount of riders, and truly beautiful customs.


----------



## Olli `82 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sometimes I ride with all the clubs...,but I`m no member in one...,you know what I mean?!
When we all go out for a ride,it doesn`t matter if you are in club ore not...,we all have the same hobby and all clubs are riding together.

Also,I like it much more to build bikes than to ride them on every cruise...,it`s more fun for me to get dirty in the garage then on a ride....

All the best,Olli.


----------



## Greg M (Dec 16, 2012)

Was it Groucho Marx that said "I'd never join a club that would have me as a member"?

  -Greg


----------

